# The waiting game....



## Brandonfw (18 Aug 2013)

Hey everyone, this is my first post, I found this site through a friend of mine who said this will give me great insight into a lot of my questions that I have had about the military. Very good information on here, thanks to everyone sharing all their advice, questions and answers  Has helped a ton.

Anyways,
I first applied to the military in August of 2012. After several months I called to check up on my application, and something has gone wrong, and it had to close. Something about testing hasn't been completed, and the application has to be closed and for me to start a new.

So in February or March, I applied once again. Finished sending off all the appropriate documents and forms by the beginning of April.
I have been calling the CFVRC every month since then to get an update on my application. Either it was "waiting to be processed" or "waiting to be reviewed".
On Tuesday of last week, I called in to the CFVRC, and they said all of my paper work and my application has been transferred to the Halifax Recruitment Center, and for me to contact them with any questions. I called, and spoke with a Sgt. He said my application just arrived with a bunch of others, and that I should receive and e-mail from a recruiter within 1 to a max of 2 weeks, and to download, sign and fill out the document they send me via e-mail, and bring it in, in person, a.s.a.p.

I have been very anxious to finally get the ball rolling. Every person I have spoken to, be it the CFVRC, or here at the Halifax Recruitment Center, all have been very friendly, and willing to answer any questions or to help in anyway possible. 
I have been trying to learn as much as I can about the military, and trying to prepare myself for the tests that soon follow.

-Brandon


----------



## Emilio (18 Aug 2013)

Good luck bud, what are you applying for?


----------



## Brandonfw (18 Aug 2013)

I applied for Military police, artillery, and infantry. I went to a police foundations college as well so I would have the credentials for MP. All 3 occupations are open right now they said. I figured if I can at least get into artillery or infantry if I can't get into the MP's right now, later on I can try for a OT, long as I can get a foot in the door, I'd be getting a step forward towards my goal.

-Brandon


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Aug 2013)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I applied for Military police... I went to a police foundations college...



For clarification, what do you mean you went to "...a police foundations college."? Do you mean you went to college and received your Police Foundations Diploma? I've never heard anyone state they attended a police foundations college. Curious.



> ...I figured if I can at least get into artillery or infantry if I can't get into the MP's right now, later on I can try for a OT...



Just make sure you're aware of the possibility of difficulties in choosing this route and the accounts from current and past-serving members regarding the pitfalls. There are quite a few threads with mentions of it. If you can't truly see yourself enjoying the other trades, it's been advised _against_ just picking something "...to get a foot in the door." However, if you think you'll like the others just as much and are selected, maybe you'll choose to stay in that trade, and good luck to you.


Edit to add: I'm in a different province from you and we don't have specific Police Foundation Colleges here, so perhaps things are different there. But that's why I asked.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (18 Aug 2013)

Hey Brandon,

I'm playing the waiting game too. Just thought I'd give you an idea of the timeframe as a fellow applicant with Halifax. I think I'm two steps ahead of you right now. I would advise you to make sure you have 4 references lined up as you could get the email with the forms to fill out any day now. You'll want to have everything ready to go so you can get those forms in ASAP. Good luck, and I hope you get MP!

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC/Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date (Online): March 6, 2013
Documents Received: March 19, 2013
File Transferred to Halifax: May, 2013
First Contact: July 8, 2013
Forms Submitted: July 9, 2013
CFAT: August 29, 2013
Medical: August 29, 2013


----------



## Brandonfw (18 Aug 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> For clarification, what do you mean you went to "...a police foundations college."? Do you mean you went to college and received your Police Foundations Diploma? I've never heard anyone state they attended a police foundations college. Curious.
> 
> 
> Just make sure you're aware of the possibility of difficulties in choosing this route and the accounts from current and past-serving members regarding the pitfalls. There are quite a few threads with mentions of it. If you can't truly see yourself enjoying the other trades, it's been advised _against_ just picking something "...to get a foot in the door." However, if you think you'll like the others just as much and are selected, maybe you'll choose to stay in that trade, and good luck to you.
> ...



BeyondTheNow, I went to Ravensberg College Police Foundation. It's a college that is meant to train you in the field of law enforcement. Military Police is what I really wish to do, but I also researched the other two trades, and believe I would like them as well. I have a friend who was in the artillery who told me about it. I did research for about 6 months before I first applied with my decisions.
*EDIT*-- Also, I graduated last fall from the college, and received my Police Foundations Diploma. 

-Brandon



			
				BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Hey Brandon,
> 
> I'm playing the waiting game too. Just thought I'd give you an idea of the timeframe as a fellow applicant with Halifax. I think I'm two steps ahead of you right now. I would advise you to make sure you have 4 references lined up as you could get the email with the forms to fill out any day now. You'll want to have everything ready to go so you can get those forms in ASAP. Good luck, and I hope you get MP!



Thank you for the advice BYFROMSCHOOL! I had 3 references already, I believe I can get a few more if need be, so tomorrow I will make a few calls. Once again, thank you! 
I also hope that I get into MP's! 

-Brandon


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Aug 2013)

Keep in mind that trade choices sometimes close during your application process, so they might be open now but not be there closer to the end.

I've got a couple back up career choices that I like just in case.

Good luck to you and your process.


----------



## Brandonfw (21 Oct 2013)

Today, I was contacted by the Military, and will be writing the CFAT this Friday at 8AM.... About time! It's been a long wait to receive that call! haha


----------



## Brandonfw (26 Oct 2013)

Hey everyone, just an update, I completed my CFAT yesterday, and passed, and am eligible for all my 3 trades that I selected (Military Police, Artillery, and Infantry), but unfortunately, the Captain said that the MP is now closed as all the positions have been filled, and that only 1 spot remains for Artillery (and that I would be competing with all of the applicants across Canada for that one spot). So he offered me many other trades that I was eligible for as well. (He tried for a while to get me to apply for his trade that he was in for many years haha, but didn't) So after about an hour or so of going over some trades that perked my interest, I now am applying as 1. Vehicle Tech, 2. Infantry, and 3. Combat Engineer. I also ended up doing my Part 1 of the Medical examination, to which the Captain and the Medical Examiner was very pleased with me being completely honest with my history.
Now they have to call my references, do my Criminal Record check, and my background check. Then I will receive a call to complete my Medical part 2, Physical, and have my Interview with him.

The Captain was extremely nice, and so was the other staff. Only 2 out of the 3 of us passed yesterday morning. I thought once I completed the CFAT that I was going to fail, but apparently I did quite good, which is very pleasing. I just cannot wait to get sworn in now, and start my career path. I am slowly, but surely, getting there!
To everyone still waiting, hang in there! 

-Brandon


----------



## Hattie56 (27 Oct 2013)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I went to Ravensberg College Police Foundation.



I also went to that school, the teachers were great but not a lot of people from my year have gotten into a law enforcement career. A good portion have joined the military, as the drill and PT that was done is very helpful. I wish you luck in your career, to help pay for that expensive school haha.


----------



## Brandonfw (29 Oct 2013)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I also went to that school, the teachers were great but not a lot of people from my year have gotten into a law enforcement career. A good portion have joined the military, as the drill and PT that was done is very helpful. I wish you luck in your career, to help pay for that expensive school haha.




Haha thanks. If I am right, you graduated in my class of 2012? lol
If not, then a lot of people from my class has not gotten into a law enforcement career either. I know of at least one that has gotten into the RCMP before we even graduated though, another failed his RCMP test and dropped out. A few were already in the Military, and a few got in, one getting into the Reserve MP's.
Hopefully I can get into the Military soon, as the tuition was quite a bit haha. Good luck to you as well Hattie56 

-Brandon


----------



## Hattie56 (29 Oct 2013)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Haha thanks. If I am right, you graduated in my class of 2012? lol
> If not, then a lot of people from my class has not gotten into a law enforcement career either. I know of at least one that has gotten into the RCMP before we even graduated though, another failed his RCMP test and dropped out. A few were already in the Military, and a few got in, one getting into the Reserve MP's.
> Hopefully I can get into the Military soon, as the tuition was quite a bit haha. Good luck to you as well Hattie56
> 
> -Brandon



Close, I graduated in 2011! But good on you man, I hope it all works out! I hope spillner and Smith taught you well!


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jan 2014)

Well, I got an update for you all!!

I spoke to a recruiter yesterday over the phone at the CFRC Halifax, who looked at my file. He unfortunately could not see any updates on my file since November. So he gave me two numbers to call.  Today I called. One of which that I tried to call is currently extremely busy as I was told, so I called the second number. Tried a few times, on the 3rd try, I was able to get a hold of the second person, who was a Captain in the M.C.C., who was very polite and very helpful. He told me that my credit check was in good standing (which at first scared me as his words were "Your credit check came back negative", after a few minutes of talking he said that means it was good). The Captain also told me that they're currently in the ROTP season right now, trying to get all the positions down to a "0", but said he is going to pull my file out of the drawer of whomever it is in, and get it on the roll so I can get my interview and 2nd part of my medical done right away. Captain (insert name) told me to give him at least two weeks for me to hear anything back, and if not, I can call him back to see if there are any updates.

So far, I am very glad about the credit check mainly, as it has been worrying me that it wasn't good enough as I have a few things in debt (Yes, I will be hopefully soon to take care of haha).

I will keep you guys updated if I hear anything back!!

-Brandonfw


----------



## Brandonfw (30 Jan 2014)

Another update....

Well, I called the Captain back today to speak with him as I did not hear anything these past two weeks. He searched and still didn't know why I haven't been contacted... Then after a quick call back with a question, he said he had my papers in his hand, and found out why... My criminal record check came back good, just my credit score check came back bad.... Basically, he said that I need to get my debt below $2000 and to keep it under that, and to bring in proof that certain things are being/are paid off before they will acknowledge my liability... But other than that, he will try and get me in at least for my interview.
So for now, I have to make a few calls, and also wait for my T4 to come in from my work so I can pay off a huge amount of that debt so I can get it under control better. If everything goes the way I have them planned, I should be in by April... But, fingers crossed.

-Brandonfw


----------

